# Purchase TV's Online



## 4U2NVME (Aug 20, 2010)

So like the Title says, where you best links or places to purchase TV's online? I am looking for a:

58 - 60 inch
50 inch (3D maybe)
and a 40 inch

LCD, LED, or Plasma I don't have a huge preference, but from the Plasma's I have seen they sure look good.

-NV


----------



## usrsld (Feb 3, 2009)

Amazon would be my first online stop.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Check the link above and to the left that says "Home theater Shack Stores".


----------



## 4U2NVME (Aug 20, 2010)

Amazon and I have become great grow friend as of late. Spent literally a few thousand over last few months, but did not find that great of TV deals. I am also most likly going to use one of the sound proofing guys here....... But...... have not really seen to fantastic prices on TV from HTS advertisers. So was looking for that gem of a site that I know is out there.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

On TVs the margins, even at the big box stores which are usually more than online, are already razor thin, so what you're seeing right now is the lowest they will go unless the manufacturers throw in some incentives or they sell for a loss. I'd question the reputation of anyone selling for more than 15% off what you'd see as a sale price for Best Buy/Amazon.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Another place to check is www.nextag.com They will show you high and low prices (simial to Amazon) and how reputable the dealer is. Otherwise i'd strongly suggest one of the HTS stores.:T


----------



## 4U2NVME (Aug 20, 2010)

I am from the land of capitalism and greed at its finest. CANADA where we agree too pay more for EVERYTHING, only because we are so nice and polite. Take you average build you can do in the States and add fourty to fifty percent.


----------



## 4U2NVME (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok Its looks Amazonish, lets go this way then... I am looking for three TV's. A 58 - 60 INCH, a 50ish Inch 3D (the 3D is a nice to have) TV and a 40 Inch. Would like to know its built by a good manufacturer.

They all need to be 1080p, except for the 40, a 720 be fine. I would prefer plasma I think but I can be swung either way. Would like a good refresh rate and response time. Price is a Major factor, I would like to get all three for about the 3 grand range if possible. So not looking high end. Internet widgets on the TV's would be an excellent plus.

There are a gazillion TV's on the HTS market.... I know locally I was looking at the Samsung TV's 

-NV


----------



## tnbug (Jun 25, 2010)

I ordered from J&R. Very happy with the service.
http://www.jr.com/


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Tiger Direct
Buy.com
Newegg.com

I just bought a 55" Vizio for $900 from Tiger Direct to use with an Xbox Kinect.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Costco has some good deals on TV and a fantastic return policy, but I don't know whether they have any presence in Canada.

sga2


----------



## Emuc64 (Nov 15, 2009)

I've had good luck with CircuitCity.com. In fact, my 52" Samsung came from there. Couldn't be happier with the delivery, TV, and price. That said, I did do a fair bit of research on the exact model I wanted, THEN I went out to find the best price for that particular model. There may be a deal that comes up that is a better tv for a good deal, but if you look around long enough, you should know which models go for how much.


----------



## 4U2NVME (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks everybody for the feed back....


----------



## 4U2NVME (Aug 20, 2010)

How do you like the Vizio? Do you use it for any type of TV watching as well or just gaming?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

sga2 said:


> Costco has some good deals on TV and a fantastic return policy, but I don't know whether they have any presence in Canada.
> 
> sga2


Costco is very well established in Canada we have 5 big warehouses here in my home city and the TV deals are very good.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Costco is very well established in Canada we have 5 big warehouses here in my home city and the TV deals are very good.


To the OP... If there is a Costco nearby you should look at their offferings. I know a lot of people who have made big purchases (including TV's) from Costco and they could not be happier. And Costco has some truly outstanding bargains on alot of other items as well.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## 123loomis (Feb 4, 2010)

one of the best places i have made many purchases from is vanns great deals thats where i bought my tv great during and after the sale also no tax and free shipping i ordered my tv on line on a sunday had it wednesday morning great great place


----------



## tnbug (Jun 25, 2010)

4U2NVME said:


> How do you like the Vizio? Do you use it for any type of TV watching as well or just gaming?


Never owned this brand but seen it. Looks to be good for either.


----------



## 4U2NVME (Aug 20, 2010)

123loomis said:


> one of the best places i have made many purchases from is vanns great deals thats where i bought my tv great during and after the sale also no tax and free shipping i ordered my tv on line on a sunday had it wednesday morning great great place


I will look for them Loomis. Again thanks to everybody!!

-NV


----------

